# The Fertility Show in London (November 2010)



## bellaboo75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi,
I just noticed that there's another Fertility Show coming up in November in London. Here's the link http://www.fertilityshow.co.uk/ I went last year with my DH and it was SO helpful. I would highly recommend it for those of you who are just starting out, etc. They seem to have even better talks than last year. DH even came away saying how glad he was that we had gone and we both learnt so much.

Bella xx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

I've booked to go. DH reluctantly agreed until we had recent appt and now is keen to get lots of info. Hope we get the info we need and move forward. Glad to hear someone thought that it was good last year and worth visiting.


----------



## Happysmiles (Jul 30, 2007)

We are not as far as IVF, do you think the show will still be beneficial?


----------

